# eBay recumbent trike: thoughts needed please



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

I've spotted this recumbent trike on eBay which quite possibly meets my needs to get cycling again but I don't know a lot about them.

From what I see and have read and one or two of you have 'spoken' with me about, it seems to tick all the boxes for my back injury and recovery. I'm recovering from a back injury and subsequent surgery, the injury itself has left me with issues down my right leg, but my consultant has given the go ahead for me to try to get back to cycling.

Total Noob question (though i am pretty certain i know the answer) 
Do I assume that the pedals and crank move for leg length and you shorten the chain accordingly?

Anyone any thoughts on the condition? Questions to ask the seller?

I would prefer the ability to put panniers on the recumbent and this one has a rack so ticks that box.
Seat appears to be a reasonable height and adjustable and I am able to get up off a low sofa without too many problems now albeit slowly.

It's a bit of a gamble and a lot of money for me not having yet even ridden a recumbent but it is the first one I have seen come up on eBay that has actually stood out as being suitable and I have been watching for one now for 4-5 weeks... 

Plus now I have to go ahead from my consultant to start cycling again, I just want to get back out.
EBay link here


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Total Noob question (though i am pretty certain i know the answer)
> Do I assume that the pedals and crank move for leg length and you shorten the chain accordingly?


If you read someone's question at the bottom of the listing he mentions it Emma. That looks lovely. Don't know anything about them to advise you though but I'm sure plenty on here do.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2015)

This is a well respected brand, and the Scorpion is a fine machine. It has an adjustable seat and the boom can be lengthened and shortened to fit the rider

I have two of their trikes, and a two wheel tourer

They can also be modified with "stand up aids" o assist mounting and dismounting



The price is also reasonable

However recumbents are not for everyone, and buying one blind is always going to be a gamble

The manufacturer's  website is here including the manual showing how the various adjustments work


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> If you read someone's question at the bottom of the listing he mentions it Emma. That looks lovely. Don't know anything about them to advise you though but I'm sure plenty on here do.


didn't get that far, oops


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2015)

Looks good but I'd expect it to get close to the buy now price.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> This is a well respected brand, and the Scorpion is a fine machine. It has an adjustable seat and the boom can be lengthened and shortened to fit the rider
> 
> I have two of their trikes, and a two wheel tourer
> 
> ...


Sadly buying blind is all I can do at the moment. I'm not able to sit up vertically to travel in a car yet but can manage the angle that seat is at for sensible lengths of time. Long enough to start cycling again on the local converted railway line or our lane.

The fact it folds and is a touring one is important to me and I've known since my return to cycling after major wrist surgery and an accident that left me with balance issues and paralysis down my left side of the body that I would eventually end up needing a trike and tbh if I had known about recumbent when I returned to cycling from my wrist injury, I probably would already be using one.

What 'issues' do people encounter moving over to one?

It's good to know they can be modified to have stand up aids if that is an issue for me.


----------



## summerdays (24 Jan 2015)

Could you other half go and try it? I know it's a bit of a distance but he sounds nice and helpful, and quite happy to have someone try it first.

I've only ever mucked around on a cheap trike and it was fun for the short time I was on it. 

How does the back position look for you? Is that sort of position ok currently for short periods?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Looks good but I'd expect it to get close to the buy now price.


Financially we can handle that in cash. I was budgeting closer to £2,000 if needed and am prepared to sell my mountain bike and road bike if needed, plus we have my husband old road bike to sell as well.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> How does the back position look for you? Is that sort of position ok currently for short periods?


Yep, I can manage that for short period. I'm currently managing an angle of around 55-60 degrees from horizontal for several hours. Standing and walking for around half an hour and sitting in a chair for 10 minutes...


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2015)

This is all personal, so do not take it as absolute, opinions may differ

I have ridden trikes for over 20 years and at present own three. The Catrike Expedition and HP Velotechnik Gekko are similar to the Scorpion, the other a Kettwiesel is completely different

1. Mounting and dismounting
The main issue is that they are low, and this can cause problems lowering into the seat and getting up. You can use the handlebars, but for my wife I fitted teh stand up aids to help her with this,they are detachable, and do not affect the fold






2. Storage and Folding

Trikes take up a lot of room and even folding does not entirely solve this issue. The footprint of a folded recumbent trike is still not small
(Again note this a Gekko)






Also the fold is not all that practicable as the trike is heavy. I tend to lay it on one side to fold. Also even ehen folded the machine is bulky to carry or move. The package is also "unwieldy" as there are no obvious hand holds to carry it with

3. General riding
There is a total myth that these mean that you cannot filter or move in traffic. With careful riding they can (and do) most tasks that a touring or commuting bike can manage

You do have to be aware that placing in traffic is important and use of the primary solves most visibility issues. If you want- hen use a flag, they can be custommade, which adds a personal touch. Handling is superb, and you can corner faster and with more confidence than on an upright

4. Maintenance
They are a different shape - that is it!
Maintenance is the same as for any other bike 

5. Lighting
Again not an issue, there are lots of fittings - on mine I use a "SpaceGrip" (The silver bar on the dérailleur post) to mount standard front lights, and rear lights mount on the carrier



Hope that this makes sense


----------



## summerdays (24 Jan 2015)

another thing to possibly consider and I have no idea myself, is do all models have the capability to add an electric assist at a later date?Not necessarily by the manufacturer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> This is all personal, so do not take it as absolute, opinions may differ
> 
> I have ridden trikes for over 20 years and at present own three. The Catrike Expedition and HP Velotechnik Gekko are similar to the Scorpion, the other a Kettwiesel is completely different
> 
> ...


Yep, perfect sense and thank you, it is very helpful. It won't ever be me folding or lifting it. Luckily we have the room outside to store it, assuming I sell my road and mtb or at least the mtb. My spine is now never going to allow me to ride trails again and even if I recover more use of the right leg I can't see how any 2 wheeler is ever going to be suitable for me again sadly.

From the eBay auction, what do you all think re the condition of the bike etc. Of the suspension going to be an issue maintenance wise? Do any of you know if there are things to watch out for with the suspension?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> another thing to possibly consider and I have no idea myself, is do all models have the capability to add an electric assist at a later date?Not necessarily by the manufacturer.


I'm trying really hard not to consider that option!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

Oh and how high or low is 35cm seat height considered to be please?


----------



## summerdays (24 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm trying really hard not to consider that option!


I just meant for 20 years time


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

summerdays said:


> I just meant for 20 years time


Well at least someone thinks I'll make it in to my 60's!
Thank you


----------



## Saluki (24 Jan 2015)

If you do go down the recumbent route, and don't like it for whatever reason, they do seem to have a very decent resale value so you'd likely not lose out financially. We are waiting for the 'summer season' to start with our local recumbent hire place so we can have a wee go.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep, perfect sense and thank you, it is very helpful. It won't ever be me folding or lifting it. Luckily we have the room outside to store it, assuming I sell my road and mtb or at least the mtb. My spine is now never going to allow me to ride trails again and even if I recover more use of the right leg I can't see how any 2 wheeler is ever going to be suitable for me again sadly.
> 
> From the eBay auction, what do you all think re the condition of the bike etc. Of the suspension going to be an issue maintenance wise? Do any of you know if there are things to watch out for with the suspension?



I cant really comment on the condition, as there is insufficient detail, but even if the seat is damaged, it can be resezn by a competent seamstress, or a new one purchased from HP Velotechnik... however there is a difference if this is from handling or "crash damage". Have a look at the seat under the cover for damage, and also look for small cracks at the points where the bolts fix the seat


Suspension is not a problem maintenance wise, and if fairly "fit and forget" for routine maintenance, the ones on teh street machine are about ten years old and apart from a little air, and lubricating the shaft, have had no real maintenance....but setting up can be difficult. The "damping" is dialled by the knurled knob, but the softness is by air pressure and this requires a specialist shock pump, again have alook athe manuals to see the detail


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2015)

.. and as for the motor

One of these has, the other hasn't







It is the Bionx system, which is well integrated and silent in use


----------



## CopperBrompton (24 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've spotted this recumbent trike on eBay which quite possibly meets my needs to get cycling again but I don't know a lot about them.


I wouldn't pay the Buy It Now price. While that one may be well-specced, the reality is that options rarely have much impact on the secondhand price, they just make them sell faster, so view this a a 7-year-old £2600 machine and thus worth an absolute maximum of £1300.

Given you're not sure it's for you, you need to be buying at a price you can recoup if you decide to sell again. Decent recumbent trikes don't come up everyday, but they aren't amazingly rare either, so unless you're in a tearing hurry, you can afford to wait for one at the right price.

But by all means bid £1300-ish on it – you're unlikely to lose anything if you sell again.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> I cant really comment on the condition, as there is insufficient detail, but even if the seat is damaged, it can be resezn by a competent seamstress, or a new one purchased from HP Velotechnik... however there is a difference if this is from handling or "crash damage". Have a look at the seat under the cover for damage, and also look for small cracks at the points where the bolts fix the seat


Thanks
He stays that the seat is not damaged and that the address at the top is where the head rest goes into the seat. I have asked about the headrest give it is not mentioned in the information and not shown in the pictures.

The trike is what 6-7 years old (2008 model) so I'm not expecting mint condition, just needing to know if there are any obvious points regarding wear and year that someone new to recumbents and trikes would not necessarily know about.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2015)

Tell you one thing about trikes.......... they are bloody good fun.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2015)

To be quite honest it is a bike!

If you go ahead then take it to a good LBS for a cheeckover of all the little things like play inthe suspension, pivot joints, bearings, welds in the frame, and all the other bits that a bike shop can do.

If you then pick up anything major it can be returned with an "expert opinion" as to why


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Tell you one thing about trikes.......... they are bloody good fun.




I was deliberately avoiding the mention of spending the rest of your life with that smug grin on your face that comes from an experience only recumbent trike riders will understand


----------



## Sara_H (24 Jan 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn, I know nothing about recumbent trikes so van be if no help whatsoever. 

I just wanted to say how fab it is that you're planning your escape from the sick bed and making it happen. 

When I was recovering from serious illness two years ago (eek time flies) I bought an electric bike to get me going. 
I only used it for a few months, then dug it out again whilst I was recovering from getting run over in the summer, so some would say that it wasn't really good value for money. But the boost to my morale was immeasurable.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jan 2015)

Sara_H said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn, I know nothing about recumbent trikes so van be if no help whatsoever.
> 
> I just wanted to say how fab it is that you're planning your escape from the sick bed and making it happen.
> 
> ...




... and there will be days for a change.

I have a couple of electric bikes, and although slower and heavier, it is a pleasant change once in a while


----------



## andytheflyer (24 Jan 2015)

Hi SNSSO,

I've been in a similar physical position, but have recovered to about about 50% of where I was before a second episode of spinal surgery. I was paralysed after surgery for a while, and I still have leg control issues and balance is a problem. Whilst I have been able to ride my road bike since the neck op, it's not as comfortable as it was, and I bought a bike bent last autumn to keep up the miles without the downsides of the DF bike.

I know you are looking at a trike (and there's a second one on ebay but I doubt this will do for you as it'll be too low (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261743394687?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT)) I found three issues with a bent.

Firstly, seat position was crucial. It took me a couple of weeks of fettling to get the angle, and the headrest position just right. The HP looks to have a greater range of movement than my Performer bent does, and I had to make some new bracketry to be able to sit more upright. Getting the headrest position right took a lot of trial and error. My neck is now stiff so looking down my nose at the road ahead whilst lying back can be difficult - so a lot of trial and error went into getting the seat angle just right.

Second, suspension. Lying back you feel more of the road bumps. On a DF bike you can anticipate and stand on the pedals to minimise the shock to the body, but lying back it's harder. My bent has coil over rear suspension and a 20" front, 26" rear. I've played about with the tension on the spring until I feel I have it about right. I'm also running the Marathon Pluses now at about 80psi rather than 100 to get me a bit more give.The 20" rear on the trike may be more susceptible to potholes.

Thirdly - getting on and off. You may have less of a problem with a trike. I need to lift a leg to get it over the seat - so a higher seat is more of a challenge. Whilst I'm balancing on one leg, I'm at risk of a fall, but with a trike you'll be able to add posts to support yourself while you get on. But with a seat height at 35cm that's quite low. My seat is at 50cm, and that feels low! Maybe the experienced bent riders on here will laugh at that, but when you come to it new it feels really weird.

Having said all that, after spinal surgery and the consequences, I was concerned that I'd never ride a bike again, I got over that but can't do the miles I used to. Having the bent gives me the ability to keep the miles up and give the body a change in sitting position from the DF position.

At first, I thought I'd made a mistake and would never get the setup right, but after a few weeks it felt natural, and now I just go out without thinking about it. The bike bents are a bit heavier and slower (my average is about 2mph slower than on my DF road bike), and the trike will be more so I expect, and I found that frustrating at the start.

I'm local to you so if you want to talk more, maybe PM me? But that HP will be a very good bit of kit. (I also lived in Turkey for a while, so I've met those Kangal dogs too - horrible things.....)

Andy


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Jan 2015)

I would get in contact with Kevin at Dtek.
Contact info -> Kevin Dunseath, Tel. 01353 648 177, Email dtekhpvs@btconnect.com
He's based in Little Thetford near Ely.
He has the best range of secondhand bents that I know of and if you can get there you can try out a full range.

The trick with a bent trike is to run wide tyres at lowish pressure to smooth out a lot of the road buzz.
I run Marathon Supremes (42-406) on the front and a Big Apple (50-406) on the back of my trike, they are all run at around 65 psi for comfort.
One advantage of the 20" back wheel is it will be easier to gear it down if you have a weak leg.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2015)

Tigerbiten said:


> I would get in contact with Kevin at Dtek.
> Contact info -> Kevin Dunseath, Tel. 01353 648 177, Email dtekhpvs@btconnect.com
> He's based in Little Thetford near Ely.
> He has the best range of secondhand bents that I know of and if you can get there you can try out a full range.
> ...


Sadly I'm not even able to get to my doctors let alone to Ely which is a good 4 (?) hours away which is why I am considering this one off eBay. It has been first one that looks like I stand a chance with.

I'll watch it over the week and see what it does. I would probably need to change the crank arm lengths at the very minimum. They are 175mm and I suspect and have read that for someone of my height (which is now slightly shorter than before!) that 170mm is better. All of my other bikes are 172.5's

I have checked the height of the sofa that I can just get up off and it is 33cm height, so I'm optimistic that 39cm height for this trike seat is OK and I need something that takes panniers. Also from what I have read I can if needed even get a bracket that could to the pianist rack and rear of the seat to transport my crutches! 

We shall see what happens... Whilst I am desperate to get out cycling again, I won't pay silly money for it but sadly even at being just over an hour away, it is too far for me to travel in a car yet!


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jan 2015)

Crutches is very simple

1. Use "broom / pipe clips of a suitable size, then using jubilee clips, attach to the seat / frame at the top then the bottom then just clip them in
2. There are a number of seat based crutch holders for mobility scooters / wheelchairs that can easliy be adapted
3. Attach two lengths of suitable width PVC pipe to the seat / frame (this can affect the fold)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Crutches is very simple
> 
> 1. Use "broom / pipe clips of a suitable size, then using jubilee clips, attach to the seat / frame at the top then the bottom then just clip them in
> 2. There are a number of seat based crutch holders for mobility scooters / wheelchairs that can easliy be adapted
> 3. Attach two lengths of suitable width PVC pipe to the seat / frame (this can affect the fold)


I like your thinking!


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2015)

I've been using a small rucksac (Laptop bag) with them taken apart but still sticking up like beetle antennae either side but that's on an upright trike.


----------



## Mr Magoo (25 Jan 2015)

Some Ebay offerings may have hidden history the vendor suggests hardly used by past and present owners .
But the rear cogs and chain plus headsets have been replaced "cause trikes bearings have high loads on the front wheels "
Considering the Scorpion has done less than an estimated 600 miles ..........or lets say 1000 ..........???
Throw in fading on parts of the seat cushions ........brake pad overhauls ..........it may have been "stored" or simply left outside for a few years
Alarm bells start to ring ...........what else is lurking ?????????
Buying blind without riding ..............Er No 



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's a bit of a gamble and a lot of money for me not having yet even ridden a recumbent but it is the first one I have seen come up on eBay that has actually stood out as being suitable and I have been watching for one now for 4-5 weeks...
> 
> Plus now I have to go ahead from my consultant to start cycling again, I just want to get back out.
> EBay link here


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Jan 2015)

I would still try and give Kevin a ring, if only to talk to him and see what he thinks is suitable for you and to see what he's got in stock and at what price.
If he has something suitable and at the right price, I'm sure it could be shipped to yours or someone could collect it for you.
Plus that way, you may pay a little more but you're less likely to buy a lemon .....


----------



## Saluki (25 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sadly I'm not even able to get to my doctors let alone to Ely which is a good 4 (?) hours away which is why I am considering this one off eBay. It has been first one that looks like I stand a chance with.
> 
> I'll watch it over the week and see what it does. I would probably need to change the crank arm lengths at the very minimum. They are 175mm and I suspect and have read that for someone of my height (which is now slightly shorter than before!) that 170mm is better. All of my other bikes are 172.5's
> 
> ...


I'd give him a ring still. 
He's only an hour from us, we could go and look, take pics etc if it would be helpful to you at all.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> I'd give him a ring still.
> He's only an hour from us, we could go and look, take pics etc if it would be helpful to you at all.


Any excuse to go and have a shot yourself ! 


@SatNavSaysStraightOn - Have you tried sitting on your sofa, in roughly the position you would be on a/this trike - and raising your legs up so they are above you hips, (very) roughly into the position you might be adopting on a trike ? You wouldn't meed to support yor legs there, just check you can get them there - then try a 'practise pedal'


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jan 2015)

Som


Scoosh said:


> Any excuse to go and have a shot yourself !
> 
> 
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Have you tried sitting on your sofa, in roughly the position you would be on a/this trike - and raising your legs up so they are above you hips, (very) roughly into the position you might be adopting on a trike ? You wouldn't meed to support yor legs there, just check you can get them there - then try a 'practise pedal'




I bought the Gekko blind(ish)

I knew HP Velotechnik and had ridden the Scorpion so was happy with their trike format

Somewhere I have drawings of the two bikes overlaid, and will look it out as it will allow you to look at angles

I believe mine was the first Gekko in the UK!


----------



## Saluki (25 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Any excuse to go and have a shot yourself !
> 
> 
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Have you tried sitting on your sofa, in roughly the position you would be on a/this trike - and raising your legs up so they are above you hips, (very) roughly into the position you might be adopting on a trike ? You wouldn't meed to support yor legs there, just check you can get them there - then try a 'practise pedal'



Poot. Rumbled instantly.
It was a genuine offer though @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## byegad (25 Jan 2015)

35cm is quite high for a tadpole, both of mine are 8" high (about 20cm) the lower the seat the faster you can corner without leaning off the trike on the inside. My Kett's seat is 18" (about 55cm)above the ground and has canted rear wheels (It's a delta.) in order to add stability when cornered fast. Scorpions are well engineered, some would say over engineered and so should last a long time with some TLC. This tends to make them quiet heavy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Any excuse to go and have a shot yourself !
> 
> 
> @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Have you tried sitting on your sofa, in roughly the position you would be on a/this trike - and raising your legs up so they are above you hips, (very) roughly into the position you might be adopting on a trike ? You wouldn't meed to support yor legs there, just check you can get them there - then try a 'practise pedal'


Ironically something closer to that position is all I can maintain with any ease.!
Seriously, I have a physio wedge (i can only sit up using the angle shown for her legs in the photo, not the one for the back) which goes on the sofa or bed which then had several pillows to soften it. I have 2 pillows at the top and 1 at the bottom of the wedge. I then have 2 thick pillow under my knees to raise them and tilt the pelvis. I would have 2 under my feet as well but we ran out of pillows! Like that I can lay all day and have been since it happened 

@Saluki thank you. I will bear that in mind.


----------



## neil earley (26 Jan 2015)

Hope you have a speedy recovery, I also had spinal surgery fusion to top and bottom of spine, cage inserted and 7 implants. Trikes are so forgiving to ride ,stable and you can pad the seat to suit your posture. Neckrests are adjustable too. Don't rush into anything straight away [ BUYING } do some research first, Many trike pilots on here with similar health problems which will give you good advice. Plenty of youtube recumbent trike videos to watch [ VERY ADDICTIVE] Recumbents are cool to ride and I showed a picture of one to my surgeon who previously told me to forget about riding my road bike and look for something different, he smiled and said that's not a bike its an armchair! he wasn't far off the mark. D.tek is good advice where you can try different trikes and hopefully find something which fits you 6-8 weeks recuperation and you can take a trip down, trust me I have gone through 7 recumbents trying to find the right one but my condition wasn't getting better , that's my excuse. Keep you spirits up healing is also in the mind cant wait to see you in the summer with a shiny trike picture on here.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2015)

Here we are, the grey is the Gekko frame, and the green that of the Scorpion


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jan 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Here we are, the grey is the Gekko frame, and the green that of the Scorpion


Have you noticed any problems with larger panniers on the gekko? I was reading that there could potentially be issues with rear ortlieb panniers and the rear derailleur because of the 20 inch wheel size. Is this the case because I have no plans to quit touring and will need it to be able to take the larger size panniers (yeah, I know I'm a stubborn bugger)


----------



## Archeress (26 Jan 2015)

Hi Em,

I don't own a recumbent but a chap at the cycles club does. He stands well over 6 foot, at a guess, he is about 6ft 4in, and he gets in and out of his recumbent trike quite easily. I'm not saying it means it will be easy for you. Also concerning loading the trike, Craig is of the opinion that it is the best bike he owns for hauling heavy loads on a trailer. To put you in the picture, Craig does not drive so moves everything by bike, from his weekly shop to on one occasion a heavy PA system. I believe he has said he has hauled a load of 150kg on a trailer quite easily. Craig owns quite a fleet of bikes including a cargo bike, so if he says the recumbent is the best for hauling things, then I guess it is. Also there is the added advantage of the front wheels being a similar width to the trailer, so if the bike goes through, then the trailer will too.

Hope this little bit of info helps.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jan 2015)

Its up to £1500 already with 6 days left.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jan 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Its up to £1500 already with 6 days left.


I know!


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Have you noticed any problems with larger panniers on the gekko? I was reading that there could potentially be issues with rear ortlieb panniers and the rear derailleur because of the 20 inch wheel size. Is this the case because I have no plans to quit touring and will need it to be able to take the larger size panniers (yeah, I know I'm a stubborn bugger)



I have a Rohloff!


Howewver more seriously

The Ortlieb back packers are fine and do not interfere with the tensioner

On my wife's Gekko there is a steel rod that protects the derailleur and this again prevents any issues. We have used a pair of BAck rollrers and a "top bag" with no issues


It is however not compatible withthe recumbent bags from Ortlieb, I have never tried this, just accepted the statement from Ortlieb

Finally I have used an old Radical design medium side pod with no issues


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jan 2015)

Archeress said:


> Hi Em,
> 
> I don't own a recumbent but a chap at the cycles club does. He stands well over 6 foot, at a guess, he is about 6ft 4in, and he gets in and out of his recumbent trike quite easily. I'm not saying it means it will be easy for you. Also concerning loading the trike, Craig is of the opinion that it is the best bike he owns for hauling heavy loads on a trailer. To put you in the picture, Craig does not drive so moves everything by bike, from his weekly shop to on one occasion a heavy PA system. I believe he has said he has hauled a load of 150kg on a trailer quite easily. Craig owns quite a fleet of bikes including a cargo bike, so if he says the recumbent is the best for hauling things, then I guess it is. Also there is the added advantage of the front wheels being a similar width to the trailer, so if the bike goes through, then the trailer will too.
> 
> ...




Double wheel traiers only!

The single ones like the BoB Yak try are designed to tilt withteh bike, and will still try to do so when attached to a trike. This causes a twistiong force to the rear frame.

SOme companies state that a single wheel trailer should not be used, and ithers don't

Personally I hav erred on the side of caution and use a Carry Freedom


----------



## Archeress (26 Jan 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Double wheel traiers only!
> 
> The single ones like the BoB Yak try are designed to tilt withteh bike, and will still try to do so when attached to a trike. This causes a twistiong force to the rear frame.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I should have mentioned the 2 wheel trailer bit.... 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

Tigerbiten said:


> I would get in contact with Kevin at Dtek.
> Contact info -> Kevin Dunseath, Tel. 01353 648 177, Email dtekhpvs@btconnect.com
> He's based in Little Thetford near Ely.
> He has the best range of secondhand bents that I know of and if you can get there you can try out a full range.
> ...


Just had a long chat with Kevin. You'll be glad to know you were mentioned 
Hopefully he may be able to come up with something for me... Fingers crossed


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2015)

Its gone over the old 'buy it now' price (which has disappeared)
I hope this contact with Kevin leads to something suitable, good luck SNSSO, hope you can get something suitable.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

Me too because I am desperate to get back out cycling NOW...


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2015)

Now _that_ is a very good sign of your improving health/ state of mind ! 

Nothing like an n + 1 to get one going ...


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Jan 2015)

Even better if you can get it on hire for a month or so with the option to buy it if you get on with it.
And can off it as well .............


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

Tigerbiten said:


> Even better if you can get it on hire for a month or so with the option to buy it if you get on with it.
> And can off it as well .............


Fingers crossed Kevin is and to find me something soon, very soon...

I was told to ask you (all) how many times you have left the parking brake on and tried to cycle away...



Now goes off to hide in corner


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Fingers crossed Kevin is and to find me something soon, very soon...
> 
> I was told to ask you (all) how many times you have left the parking brake on and tried to cycle away...
> 
> ...


Even I did that when I tried one, I found it easier not to put it on instead


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2015)

I've done it on my upright.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2015)

I've set off on my bent bike with the stand still down ... err ... "quite a few times".


----------



## Tigerbiten (28 Jan 2015)

I've set off a few times with the parking brake on before now.

It's even more fun when both your hydraulic front brakes freeze on and the only way to release them is by pedalling fast enough they get so hot they unfreeze.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jan 2015)

After several long conversations and various emails with Kevin, he is now pricing up a new modular build for me using my existing Rohloff hub and wheel plus my own rack and rear brake blocks etc. 

Looking at blue Ice Adventure recumbent trike, drum brakes on single pull lever and using my Rohloff hub on 26 inch rear wheel, the adaptor for ear out of seat.

Hopefully I might be able to finalise it on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2015)

Ooh that sounds exciting!


----------



## byegad (29 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I've set off on my bent bike with the stand still down ... err ... "quite a few times".


Funny, I've never done that on my trikes.


----------



## Tigerbiten (29 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> After several long conversations and various emails with Kevin, he is now pricing up a new modular build for me using my existing Rohloff hub and wheel plus my own rack and rear brake blocks etc.


Congrats.

What gear range are you going for ??
A 48-36-22 triple on the front and a standard 16 tooth sprocket would give you the ideal range of around 10"-114".

A Sora rear mech works fine for a chain tensioner, you just need to fit one longer limit screw to lock it at the correct line.
It's a lot cheaper and has more range than the one from Rohloff.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jan 2015)

Tigerbiten said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What gear range are you going for ??
> A 48-36-22 triple on the front and a standard 16 tooth sprocket would give you the ideal range of around 10"-114".
> ...


Kevin reckons I will be fine with my existing setup of 38 (chainring)/17 (sprocket) on the 14 speed Rohloff hub I have, so no front derailleur needed but it can't be retro fitted if needed at a later date. 

I find that is/was fine for me up to about 18% gradients with 2 weeks of camping kit so we reckon I should be fine on the trike with that unladen or with just a single pannier and the crutches and I can always swap out to 38/19 if needed. My existing expedition bike weighs in at around 20-22kg unladen so the trike will be lighter even with the Rohloff hub and mostly unladen so I believe even with the loss of use of my right leg which I reckon is roughly ⅓-¼ loss of strength and use along with the known 1/10 loss in the left which I am used to, I should be OK.

That combination btw gives me a bottom gear lower than a 22 front, 34 rear and up to a 44 front, 13 rear... Rohloff have recently revised their permitted combinations and the 38/17 is now will inside their new permitted range - permitted to stay inside a warranty claim that is... The 38/19 would basically add 2 lower gears of I really needed them.

Using my existing wheel, Rohloff hub etc will also save me issues in the long run as well because of the lane we live down and the state of it and also the hardcore old railway line which in winter is just mud.


----------



## Tigerbiten (29 Jan 2015)

Your max power output on a recumbent is lower than on an upwrong because you use less muscle groups.
Your Gluts are less stretched and don't work as well so you rely more on your Quads
Plus because you use less muscles groups and you cannot get out of the saddle to alter how they work, they fatigue quicker.
This is why you hear that recumbents don't climb well and also the reason you need to build bent legs.

My basic rule of thumb for fast/fun downhill runs on a good road is ......
2% down = 20 mph. 4% down = 30 mph. 8% down = 40 mph, 16% down = 50 mph.
The only hard one I find hard to hit is the 30 mph one, all the others are easy ...... 

With these two points in mind and if you can afford the mods.

At the start I would go for the lowest gearing possible.
I geared my first trike down from the 15" standard first gear to a 12.5" first gear by dropping the inner chainring from 26 to 22.
The trike I have now has a first of only 9.5", 38/21 on a 20" Rohloff Wheel.
I know it's below what Rohloff recommend, but I haven't broken anything in 3 years and ~21k miles.
I found that each drop in first gear helps a lot when hill climbing, especially when unfit.
You may not use them, but they are there.

I'd also at least run a double up front to give you more range.
A 53/38 double will almost give you another 3 full gears up.
That what I run, my front shifter fits perfectly in the bottom hole of the handlebars below the rohloff shifter.

Plus I use a Schlumpf High Speed Drive, which works as a 2.5x overdrive gear just for downhill runs ................


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jan 2015)

I'll talk to him about a front derailleur and costs... It will depend mostly on that. We only have the one wager earner in this house and this is willing out a fair chunk of our savings and even if I was to sell both my road bike and mountain bike I would not get much for them.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jan 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn - this sounds like it is doing wonders for your recovery ! 

Great to read about it all and I really do think it is a wise decision and that you will _love_ it.


----------



## Ganymede (29 Jan 2015)

Been lurking on this thread - just wanted to say congratulations on the trike plan, it sounds amazing. Bents are wonderful! I hope you have a lot of happy times on it.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'll talk to him about a front derailleur and costs... It will depend mostly on that. We only have the one wager earner in this house and this is willing out a fair chunk of our savings and even if I was to sell both my road bike and mountain bike I would not get much for them.


If the front dérailleur is going to make a big difference to your recovery, I & I'm sure a few other members would be happy to help out by putting our hands into our own pockets for you. oooeerr madam


----------



## Ganymede (30 Jan 2015)

Phaeton said:


> If the front dérailleur is going to make a big difference to your recovery, I & I'm sure a few other members would be happy to help out by putting our hands into our own pockets for you. oooeerr madam


I agree! How do we arrange a whip-round?


----------



## Archeress (30 Jan 2015)

Sounds like a wonderful project. Must admit I'm very jealous as it sounds like you're putting together a great bike.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## byegad (30 Jan 2015)

Yes I work on 15" as a basic lower gear and for real hills at >16% lower is better. My North Yorks Moors and Yorkshire Dales trike has a 12" bottom gear and is as light as I can make it. For loaded touring sub 10" is for me a real necessity.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Feb 2015)

One good thing about bent trikes is there is no minimum speed going uphill. Granny gear and winch works fine......eventually. If you come to a grinding halt, you can stop, get your breath back and start again. No need to dismount, unclip, or launch. Much harder on an upwrong, not easy on some recumbent bikes - and almost impossible on others.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Feb 2015)

Well the ice adventure 26 had ended up being a custom build. We have had to change to avid bb7 disk brakes because of my need for a single brake lever. I've added in the mobility aids to get me out of the seat and ordered a whole list of Rohloff specific parts including a monkey 160mm disk brakes mount something or other than uses the rear disk brakes mount to take some of the load off the Rohloff hub because of the long slot on the external great changer black box. Plus I opted for the long handled gear changer rather than the short one which is the usual option...

What else had changed? Can't remember now, but the price went quite a long way over my budget sadly. 

However the good news is that ice have shipped the trike today so Kevin should have it tomorrow or Wednesday and the parts I'm sending him should arrive on Wednesday as well. Hopefully the bits I have had to order for the trike from SJS Cycles will be with him before the end of the week and I will soon have a recumbent trike!

There a few other bits I'll need to purchase, the klickfix adaptor to take my ortlieb barbag, 20" inner tubes and I think breakdown cover could be rather useful because I can't see me being able to repair a flat tyre anytime soon! But they are going to have to wait until either bupa refund some of our private ambulance costs or my oh's next month's paycheck arrives!

My brother is donating a motorbike cover and at some point I will need to get a heavy duty motorbike chain lock for it at home as well.

So that is the progress for those interested. Many thanks everyone!

Piccies will follow when it arrives!


----------



## machew (23 Feb 2015)

Having a trike is a laugh, even more when you roll it


----------



## mrandmrspoves (23 Feb 2015)

In the meantime something like this off Amazon may be worth you carrying. Certainly baled me out a couple of times year before last. I would only regard it as a get you home solution......but on a cold Winter's day not having to repair at the roadside was a blessing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Mar 2015)

Kevin has just emailed me to say the trike is built.

now it just has to get from Little Thetford to me.... 

I can start to get a little excited now. I may soon be able to get more than 500m from my house!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Mar 2015)

Kevin has confirmed that he is personally delivering the trike to me on Wednesday... 
Lets hope the weather is OK.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2015)

WOW 380 mile round trip, now that is customer services for you


----------



## arch684 (2 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Kevin has confirmed that he is personally delivering the trike to me on Wednesday...
> Lets hope the weather is OK.


That's good news hope the weather is ok.Good luck


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Mar 2015)

Phaeton said:


> WOW 380 mile round trip, now that is customer services for you


He wants to set the bike up for me and get me going so to speak!
But I know what you mean. I was surprised as well!


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2015)

A nice day out of the shop for him, fuel through the books plus great PR for the company (cos you'll be telling everyone who asks about the trike, not just us on here). Win, Win, Win all round. 
Good customer service from him though


----------



## Scoosh (2 Mar 2015)

I've read reports that Kevin is often 'unavailable' for a few days at a time  - well, here's the answer - top-rate customer service !


----------



## Ganymede (2 Mar 2015)

This is fab news, @SatNavSaysStraightOn !! He sounds like a top bloke, I was thinking of buying a bent from him later in the year myself. By the sounds of it I had better let him know when I'm thinking of coming!

General jubilation for you!


----------



## andytheflyer (2 Mar 2015)

You'll have to post some pics - would not want to ride past you and not recognize the trike!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

It has arrived!

A ride will happen this afternoon along with some photos, but right now I am needing to lie down again and let my back ease a touch...

Also to whomever it was, please read this...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/whoever-it-was-thank-you.175706/


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2015)

Couldn't you just fall asleep in it?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you just fall asleep in it?


Eventually perhaps but there is a lot of setting up and tweaking to be done, not to mention the need for me to learn to sit in it with my back. I honestly don't know how long I will be able to sit in it at first so there is a lot of learning to be done, bit even if I can only manage 10 minutes at the current reclined angle, that should get me more than 400m from home which is all I can walk at the moment. Lots of learning to be done!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

Right, I'm off out to try it on a maiden, but probably very short first journey!


----------



## Ganymede (4 Mar 2015)

This is so exciting!! Looking forward to hearing about your maiden voyage. I'm sure it will not be totally without problems but that's what tweaks are for!


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2015)

Fantastic news


----------



## Ganymede (4 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Is she back yet?


She probably needs a bit of a lie-down...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

definitely needing a lie down... just back and totally exhausted. will edit the photos - to convert to jpeg from raw, eat my scone - closest I come to cake, drink my hot milk. wait for my morphine and other pain meds to kick in and then write it up. and also for the heat mat to work its magic....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

a first ride report is in the my ride today thread....
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3570101


----------



## Andy_R (4 Mar 2015)

sounds like someone paid to have the front derailleur fitted. Whoever it was, chapeu!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Mar 2015)

Right, I recall promising a photo to the people who only come here... This is currently the only photo I have. I'll work on some more soon. It is this year's model, so the 2015 model.







Custom build ICE Adventure 26 with Rohloff hub (rear derailleur being used as a cheap chain tensioner) with triple front derailleur (22/34/44). Rear sprocket is 17t. Mobility aids to help me getting up and out, 2 mirrors, long handled Rohloff gear changer, bar end shifters for the front derailleur, single lever brakes, avid bb7 disc brakes, there will be a lights mount, barbag thingy for side mounting a handle barbag, head rest, mudguards all round. There will be a pannier rack at some point. Can't think of anything else. I need to add something to hold my crutches but I'm working on that. Probably a job for tomorrow and i need to shorten the chain a touch at the moment due to chain skipping.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Mar 2015)

and, of course  because you are an inspiration** to all of us !




**bit of an embarrassment too (to us wimps), if truth be told


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

Tigerbiten said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What gear range are you going for ??
> A 48-36-22 triple on the front and a standard 16 tooth sprocket would give you the ideal range of around 10"-114".
> ...





Tigerbiten said:


> Your max power output on a recumbent is lower than on an upwrong because you use less muscle groups.
> Your Gluts are less stretched and don't work as well so you rely more on your Quads
> Plus because you use less muscles groups and you cannot get out of the saddle to alter how they work, they fatigue quicker.
> This is why you hear that recumbents don't climb well and also the reason you need to build bent legs.
> ...



@Tigerbiten I am having a problem with the rear sora mech acting as a chain tensioner. I will contact kevin as well but I thought you seem to know a reasonable amount about it... 
Kevin has fitted a short reach derailleur.

At the moment the front 22/34/44 derailleur (at least I think that is what is fitted) is set up so that only the 22 & 34 can be used. Kevin did that. But I am having major issues with the chain slipping. If we get the 34 ring up and running then the 22 ring is slipping really badly. It is a new(ish) 17T sprocket, done may be 2-3,000 miles and showing no wear so there is no obvious reason for it to be slipping. If we set the 22 up for not slipping (by removing more links from the chain) then there is not enough chain for the derailleur to get onto the 34 ring. I was spinning out on the middle chain ring on the way home on my first test run on a very minor downhill on an old railway line.

Any ideas please? I'm going to email Kevin and as him as well.

This got the 22 chainring working



but left the 34 looking like this.



My OH has added another link pair back in which has the middle chainring (34) working again but it is now slipping in the inner chainring (22). so it does not look like above.... any ideas. the only one that sprang to my mind was that it needed to be a long reach derailleur to deal with the jump.

thanks.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Mar 2015)

Definitely long reach and I'd go for a top quality one so the spring is likely not to lose it's tension quickly. There is another option that quite a few recumbent riders go for.....the Schlumpf Mountain Drive. Excellent piece of kit, but quite expensive - I've had three overs the years on different Bromptons and they are simplistic and work faultlessly.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Definitely long reach and I'd go for a top quality one so the spring is likely not to lose it's tension quickly. There is another option that quite a few recumbent riders go for.....the Schlumpf Mountain Drive. Excellent piece of kit, but quite expensive - I've had three overs the years on different Bromptons and they are simplistic and work faultlessly.


Thanks. Kevin at D Tek fitted this one sadly. Funds are very tight at the moment, so I'll see if I can manage with the middle chainring for a while. About to go out and find out if legs are strong enough for the very short incline onto the whitegate way... Somehow I doubt it but... Thanks again. SNSSO


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thanks. Kevin at D Tek fitted this one sadly. Funds are very tight at the moment, so I'll see if I can manage with the middle chainring for a while. About to go out and find out if legs are strong enough for the very short incline onto the whitegate way... Somehow I doubt it but... Thanks again. SNSSO


Good luck lass.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

Just had my 2nd ride on the trike. managed twice the distance to last time - so make that roughly 2 miles out and 2 miles back in about 40 minutes. Only had the 34 tooth chainring available and struggled in bottom gear in a couple of places not exactly steep climbs but are mud or in one case a tarmac one which has always been bottom gear on every single bike! Definitely would benefit from that lower chainring being operational in a couple of places but I guess struggling is something I will have to get used to with the lack of use in my legs.... Feel like getting a disabled cyclist sign!

Still working on the crutches and barbag solution. I'll post a separate thread on that in a moment - also a water solution would be useful... just recovering at the moment!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Mar 2015)

Confucius said "it doesn't matter how slow you go, as long as you don't stop, you will get there" quite apt in your situation I think.


----------



## Ganymede (7 Mar 2015)

just_fixed said:


> Confucius said "it doesn't matter how slow you go, as long as you don't stop, you will get there" quite apt in your situation I think.


Tbf, quite apt in the situation of any new 'bent rider encountering hills for the first time, if that helps! I hope your glitches get ironed out, SNSSO - hang in there!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

Ganymede said:


> hang in there!


I will - the freedom it has given me already is wonderful. The last time I actually got further away from home than 400m without being on a stretcher was back at the beginning of November... over 4 months ago now. Just to have made it 2 miles away from home is wonderful! I don't care how many mountain bikers over took me, its not important. But I must get the crutches on the bike... it will reassure me somewhat to say the least. I am just waiting for some parts to arrive in the post which should help to deal with that along with some Velcro which I must locate!


----------



## Sara_H (7 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I will - the freedom it has given me already is wonderful. The last time I actually got further away from home than 400m without being on a stretcher was back at the beginning of November... over 4 months ago now. Just to have made it 2 miles away from home is wonderful! I don't care how many mountain bikers over took me, its not important. But I must get the crutches on the bike... it will reassure me somewhat to say the least. I am just waiting for some parts to arrive in the post which should help to deal with that along with some Velcro which I must locate!



Yaaaaaay! You're out and about! Fantastic!


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2015)

Wouldnt a chain tensionr they use on a single speed work better , unless im missing something its only acting as a chain tensioner?


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2015)

Have you tried adjusting the B screw, it looks to still be fully out?


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Wouldnt a chain tensionr they use on a single speed work better , unless im missing something its only acting as a chain tensioner?



SatNav is looking to take up the tension/slack from different sized front chain rings, so a tensioner would need some spring in it, rather than being set.

A derailleur ought to work but doesn't.

My guess is the chain line is so long, the weight of the chain to be tensioned is too much for a standard derailleur spring.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

I've just spoken with Kevin and he is sending me a long reach derailuer with a good strong spring in it and a lightly used 2nd hand rohloff chain tensioner out on Monday in the same parcel as some bits he forgot to put on the trike on Wednesday, for us to try out. Given I am spinning out on the 34t middle chainring on a very slight downhill incline, he is keen to get the outer chainring up and running and believes that the long reach derailuer should work if the Rohloff one does not. It looks like it is simply a case of the current derailuer not managing to pull in the chain slack caused by dropping onto the inner chainring.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Mar 2015)

@Yellow Saddle is our resident chain expert, so he may have a view on the skipping problem.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> SatNav is looking to take up the tension/slack from different sized front chain rings, so a tensioner would need some spring in it, rather than being set.
> 
> A derailleur ought to work but doesn't.
> 
> My guess is the chain line is so long, the weight of the chain to be tensioned is too much for a standard derailleur spring.


fair enough


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2015)

So , a long cage MTB mech would be the way to go ?
I am midlyt interested myself for future reference in case i ever go the same route ( bike wise )


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> So , a long cage MTB mech would be the way to go ?
> I am midlyt interested myself for future reference in case i ever go the same route ( bike wise )


hopefully because they can take up more slack chain that a short or medium length cage, but you need a strong string to deal with the weight of the chains. there are 3 joined together here.


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Have you tried adjusting the B screw, it looks to still be fully out?


In the meantime, have you tried this? ^ It will add more tension. May not work but you won't get the gear until Monday earliest.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (7 Mar 2015)

On my old Trice, I fitted a derailleur tensioner to assist in pulling the derailleur back. I am not sure if this is an obsolete item as I got it off eBay and then upgraded the spring to it. I needed this as the existing derailleur simply wasn't strong enough to cope with the extra chain weight. It worked really well......and I bought a spare at the same time - so if your other solutions don't work for you SNSO, drop me a.mail and I will post it out to you. It is only a tiny part, easy to fit, and works.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> In the meantime, have you tried this? ^ It will add more tension. May not work but you won't get the gear until Monday earliest.


I won't be able to get back out to the bike until tomorrow... I'm very limited as to what I can actually do and how many times I can go up and down the stairs. Neither my right leg nor my back can manage it and I am on my own again so can't risk falling... it will have to be a pre-ride job tomorrow if I am able to manage it.
My OH is not that technical and something like the B screw just does not exist for him!


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I won't be able to get back out to the bike until tomorrow... I'm very limited as to what I can actually do and how many times I can go up and down the stairs. Neither my right leg nor my back can manage it and I am on my own again so can't risk falling... it will have to be a pre-ride job tomorrow if I am able to manage it.
> My OH is not that technical and something like the B screw just does not exist for him!


Ahh, I thought he was there at your beck and call today, ready to be summoned to your every whim as supplied by random strangers on the internet. I realize you can't nip in and out.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (7 Mar 2015)

Just looked on eBay and the part I mentioned is described as new old stock. Made by Tektro.....see picture, mine were both purple and considerably cheaper than those now listed.


----------



## Tigerbiten (7 Mar 2015)

How badly is the chain jumping ??

My first new chain ran fine on the new 21 tooth sprocket. It did around 7.5k miles in a year
My second new chain jumped slightly at the start but soon bedded in and stopped jumping after a couple of hundred miles. It did 8k miles in a year.
My third chain jumped badly and was basically unusable until I reversed the sprocket. Now it's running fine. I'm hoping for another 8k miles out of it and that I'll be able to run a fourth chain before replacing the sprocket.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> @Yellow Saddle is our resident chain expert, so he may have a view on the skipping problem.


I think you've already nailed the problem. I can't make a suggestion other than what you've done.

I've read this a few times but I can't figure out what is slipping.

Is it the chain skating over the Rohloff's sprocket or on the chainring itself?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Ahh, I thought he was there at your beck and call today, ready to be summoned to your every whim as supplied by random strangers on the internet. I realize you can't nip in and out.


I had sent him out He was out doing the food shopping for the week!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Is it the chain skating over the Rohloff's sprocket or on the chainring itself?


yes. in 3 letters. the sprocket shows no wear whatsoever and has done less than 2-3,000km and has been reversed in that time (bearings were greased). I expected to get at least 14,000km from it if not more!


Tigerbiten said:


> How badly is the chain jumping ??


too badly to use. top of every pedal stroke in each side to the point where I can not keep my foot in the toe strap (remember I can't use spd's). 
On a single chain ring we can get it setup so that it does not skip at all.. that is the middle chain ring, so under tension it is fine. Once it drops to the inner chain ring chaos reigns. and it is consistent through the entire chain length so none of the chains give any difference. Same chain manufacture and model as it was running on my expedition bike (where the wheel came from)

I'll look at the B screw tomorrow morning. It can't make matters worse. Worst case scenario I only have the middle chainring available until my OH can fit either the 2nd hand Rohloff chain tensioner which looks desperately short - but perhaps that is just the photos, or the long reach derailleur which hopefully have a strong spring. I did mention it to Kevin the need for one with a strong spring and he agreed.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yes. in 3 letters. the sprocket shows no wear whatsoever and has done less than 2-3,000km and has been reversed in that time (bearings were greased). I expected to get at least 14,000km from it if not more!
> 
> too badly to use. top of every pedal stroke in each side to the point where I can not keep my foot in the toe strap (remember I can't use spd's).
> On a single chain ring we can get it setup so that it does not skip at all.. that is the middle chain ring, so under tension it is fine. Once it drops to the inner chain ring chaos reigns. and it is consistent through the entire chain length so none of the chains give any difference. Same chain manufacture and model as it was running on my expedition bike (where the wheel came from)
> ...


Here's a way test whether a stronger spring in the tensioner will work:

Rig an elasticated bungee from somewhere under the bike to the rear derailer. Somehow attach it to the derailer's cage. That would tell you what's what.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yes. in 3 letters. the sprocket shows no wear whatsoever and has done less than 2-3,000km and has been reversed in that time (bearings were greased). I expected to get at least 14,000km from it if not more!
> 
> too badly to use. top of every pedal stroke in each side to the point where I can not keep my foot in the toe strap (remember I can't use spd's).
> On a single chain ring we can get it setup so that it does not skip at all.. that is the middle chain ring, so under tension it is fine. Once it drops to the inner chain ring chaos reigns. and it is consistent through the entire chain length so none of the chains give any difference. Same chain manufacture and model as it was running on my expedition bike (where the wheel came from)
> ...


I ran some tests on one of my bikes that has a 46-34-22 and the long cage Alivio MTB rear mech will allow all 3 fronts to be selected and run fine with the chain in the centre of the cassette (17or19 tooth) so I think its just that the Sora will not work with such a difference as it is too short and the paralell spring is redundant so it is only the dolly wheel spring that is taking the tension.
Another thought would be to run a tube guide on the bottom run of the chain to support the weight with a short bungee cord supporting the end of the guide. (they are really easy to shorten just push the knot out of the hooky bit, tie another knot at the right length then cut off the excess cord and the knot will pull back into the spiral on the hooky bit


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2015)

Having now seen a pic of your trike from the rear () I can see it already has tube chain guides to stop the chain 'bouncing' so I think just fitting a long cage rear mech should sort it and enable all 3 front rings to be used. I would suggest trying to 'lock out' the adjustment though using the limit screws to stop the mech from moving sideways and spitting the chain off, possibly a longer screw on 1 of the stops once it is aligned with the sprocket or use a very short length of cable with the nipple in the adjuster and the bare end in the clamp so that you can turn the adjuster to lock it into place.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I had sent him out He was out doing the food shopping for the week!



Your food shopping takes a week!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Your food shopping takes a week!


well, I did delegate the task to a married man, what do you expect?


----------

